# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Тормозит звук

## nfsu2

С недавнего времени у меня стали тормозить звуки винды и с плэера  при запуске различных программ, при чем ЦП и оперативка на 100% не загружены. С чем это может быть связанно?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

> С недавнего времени у меня стали тормозить звуки винды и с плэера  при запуске различных программ, при чем ЦП и оперативка на 100% не загружены. С чем это может быть связанно?


Связано это может быть с массой причин-от пылинки в слоте до происков хоббитов-сепаратистов.Уверен,участники форума помогут найти верное решение,но всем будет интересно,если Вы обнародуете некоторые детали вроде конфигурации и возраста компьютера(ноута),установленной ОС и названия программ,при запуске которых проявляется означенная проблема со звуком.
Стоит обратить внимание на температуру процессора.Драйвера давно обновляли?Какой установлен антивирус?

----------


## nfsu2

Операционная система    Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP3
Тип ЦП    Intel Pentium 4 506, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Системная память    1536 Мб  (DDR SDRAM)
Видеоадаптер    ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series  (128 Мб)
Звуковой адаптер    Realtek ALC655 @ SiS 7012 Audio Device
Дисковый накопитель    HDS728080PLA380  (80 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Дисковый накопитель    ST3160815A  (160 Гб, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Температура проца 74-75 градусов по цельсию
Драйвера обновлял месяца 3-4 назад. Антивир стоит ESET SS4 с обновлениями, проверял комп утилиткой Curelt - ничего обнаружено не было. Програмкой Auslogics BoostSpeed делал очистку реестра, диска и дифрагментацию. Тестировал оперативу и жесткий на наличие ошибок коих выявлено не было. Звук тормозит во время запуска любой программы и вообще от какой либо активной деятельности, даже звук приветствия при запуске OС.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

тормозит только звук?
Субьективно незаметно общее замедление системы, увеличение времени загрузки программ?

----------


## grobik

> Антивир стоит ESET SS4 с обновлениями, проверял комп утилиткой Curelt - ничего обнаружено не было.


Лечение проблему со звуком не решило?http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...530#post636530

----------


## nfsu2

> Лечение проблему со звуком не решило?http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...530#post636530


Это с другого компа)))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> тормозит только звук?
> Субьективно незаметно общее замедление системы, увеличение времени загрузки программ?


Мышка дергается иногда, но когда в игру играю то не тормозит. И винда 40-50 сек грузится.

----------


## grobik

> Температура проца 74-75 градусов по цельсию


А старик Цельсий не протестует?Или это у Вас постоянная нормальная рабочая температура??Если баловались разгоном-вернитесь на прежние позиции!На мой взгляд,процессор с t 38-40 с задачей типа корректного воспроизведения звука справится лучше,чем аналогичный проц с 74-75.Возможно,самое время сменить термопасту...
Также:соблюдая осторожность,попробуйте очистить системник от пыли,особенно кулер процессора.
Драйверы лучше обновить,в первую очередь на звуковую карту.

----------


## nfsu2

Температура постоянная, уже год комп с такой работает. Системник чистил в начале года он не грязный на данный момент. Чз прогу Driver Genius проверял обновы на дрова, пишет что только драйверы мыши нужно обновлять.

----------


## grobik

Какие программы устанавливали или оборудование подключали незадолго до проявления лагов?Не помешает осмотреть диспетчер устройств на предмет восклицательных значков.
Использование DPC Latency Checkerhttp://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtmlпомогает в выявлении конфликта в случаях проблем со звуком.

----------


## NRA

Проверьте события системы - в похожей ситуёвине Common файли и Side-by-Side прикалывался (тогда помогло удаление двух Cpp redistr"ов которые шли с каким-то софтом, но после анинсталла оного они почему-то остались).

----------


## Jagfrisker

> С недавнего времени у меня стали тормозить звуки винды и с плэера  при запуске различных программ, при чем ЦП и оперативка на 100% не загружены. С чем это может быть связанно?


Тормоза звука, в данном случае, связаны с перегревом ЦП. 75 градусов это не нормальная температура. Тормозит все, процессор постоянно снижает свою производительность, или перегружается.

нужно:

1. Снять куллер, пропылисосить его, поменять термопасту(тонким слоем)
приладить назад и посмотреть температуру.
2. если темепратура выше 60 градусов в биосе - посмотреть свой сокет и купить куллер в районе 400-500 рублей( дешевле нет смысла, дороже, если средний комп, тоже)
3. после этого исчезнут проблемы со звуком, а также куча других проблем, о которых вы не догадываетесь  :Smiley: 

С Уважением.

----------


## 6o6puxa

У меня подобная проблема, решения я не нашел пока, думаю сносить систему, т.к. все ваши банальные советы, которые указаны на 100-ях сайтов не помогают, первым делом я почистил кулер процессора, ди и вообще весь системник - не помогло, далее я проверил температуру процессора, у меня старенький целерон 2800, она была 60 градсов, я снял кулер очистил старую термопасту, нанес новую, температура стала 40 - толку ни какого, далее я полез в процессы, там я убрал все лишнее, осталось 20 процессов все системные, лаги продолжались, и звук так же дергался, далее я проверил все есет смарт сикьюрити, ничего не обнаружил, далее снес нод, ситуация не изменилась , поставил аваст, проверил все в норме, т.к. недавно менял винду, я стер все недавно установленные программы, и разнообразные скаченные мной файлы и архивы, толку 0. Вобщем ситуация, комп лагает и дергается звук при загрузке процессора в 10-20% и его температуре в 40 градусов, и загрузке оперативной памяти в 180 мб

----------


## SantycK

Да, по поводу чистки лажа это все. Когда комп нуждается в чистке тормозит все, не только звук. Уже 3-й раз  мучаюсь с этой проблемой, найти причину не могу, панацея - восстановление системы, все становится ок :Wink:  Тока я вот идиот взял и очистил за день до появления дергания системный диск вместе со всеми точками восстановления. По ходу здец полный, придется перезаливать систему, ниче не помогает и вы гляжу ниче нового подсказать не можете(((

----------


## mexahuk6

попробуйте обновить аудиокодеки
можно установить любой кодек пак 
например K-Lite_Codec_Pack_710_Full.exe
а как насчёт драйверов на звуковую карту?
посмотрите на сайте производителя вашего компьютера драйвера для звуковой карты должны быть
забыли сказать как называется ваш компьютер

----------


## Alexanmar

торможение звука за частую связанно с вирусами, проверте нормальным антивирусом (avz, drweb) и все заработет :Cool:

----------

